# Clique droit sans souris?



## Hammer (21 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir, j'ai récamment installé windows xp sur mon mac pour pourvoir jouer au jeux des Pc, mais! mais, je ne sais comment faire un clique droit sous Pc, pas très pratique, vais-je être obligé d'investir dans une souris? ou vous connaissez une combinaison?


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir

On trouve des souris (filaires, 2 boutons + molette cliquable) à seulement 6, et qui fonctionnent aussi bien sur PC que sur Mac. Je pense que ce serait bête de s'en priver.


----------



## SilenceSonore (21 Mai 2008)

Hammer a dit:


> Bonsoir, j'ai récamment installé windows xp sur mon mac pour pourvoir jouer au jeux des Pc, mais! mais, je ne sais comment faire un clique droit sous Pc, pas très pratique, vais-je être obligé d'investir dans une souris? ou vous connaissez une combinaison?



Salut 

Si je me souviens bien pour le clic droit : ctrl+Maj+clic  ( à vérifier ), mais c'est vrai que si tu utilise encore pas mal windo avec ton mac achète une souris molette et 2 boutons plus simple au quotidien


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Mai 2008)

... Sans compter que sous Mac OS X, c'est aussi très pratique : de cette manière on peut faire beaucoup de chose à la souris sans devoir garder l'autre main presque en permanence sur la touche Ctrl du clavier.

Pour ma part, je ne pourrais plus me passer d'une souris 2 boutons + molette cliquable. Le bouton de droite permet d'accéder aux menu contextuel, et c'est quelque chose que j'utilise vraiment très souvent. La molette sert à faire défiler les pages, et dans certains cas à modifier le niveau de zoom. Quant au clic de la molette, je l'ai programmé pour visualiser l'ensemble des fenêtres (réglage "F9"="Touche central de la souris" dans "Préférences système">"Dashboard et Exposé").


----------



## lulu74 (21 Mai 2008)

En faisant exactement comme sous mac aussi, 2 doigts posés sur le trackpad et clic sur bouton. Ou alors directement en cliquant les 2 doigts en meme temps


----------



## Lila (21 Mai 2008)

Hammer a dit:


> Bonsoir, j'ai récamment installé windows xp sur mon mac pour pourvoir jouer au jeux des Pc, mais! mais, je ne sais comment faire un clique droit sous Pc, pas très pratique, vais-je être obligé d'investir dans une souris? ou vous connaissez une combinaison?





 arrête de jouer avec cet ordianteur et va faire tes devoirs !!!!!!


----------

